# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من هو أبو الوليد الباجي

## دعوة إلى الله

أبو الوليد الباجي هو القاضي أبو الوليد سليمان بن خلف بن سعد بن أيوب بن وارث التجيبي، الأندلسي، القرطبي، الباجي، الذهبي، المالكي إمام، أشعرى، وفقيه مالكي وصاحب التصانيف.

  أصله ومولده

ولد أبو الوليد في سنة 403 هـ. أصله من مدينة بطليوس فتحول جده إلى باجة -بليدة بقرب إشبيلية- فنسب إليها، وما هو من باجة المدينة التي بإفريقية تونس التي ينسب إليها الحافظ أبو محمد عبد الله بن محمد بن علي الباجي، وابنه الحافظ الأوحد أبو عمر أحمد بن عبد الله بن الباجي، وهما من علماء الأندلس أيضا.

  طلبه للعلم

أخذ عن: يونس بن مغيث ومكي بن أبي طالب ومحمد بن إسماعيل وأبي بكر محمد بن الحسن بن عبد الوارث.

ارتحل سنة 426 هـ، فحج وجاور ثلاثة أعوام، ملازما للحافظ أبي ذر، فكان يسافر معه إلى السراة، ويخدمه، فأكثر عنه وأخذ علم الحديث والفقه وعلم الكلام، ثم ارتحل إلى دمشق، فسمع من: أبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن الطبيز والحسن بن السمسار والحسن بن محمد بن جميع ومحمد بن عوف المزني.

ارتحل إلى بغداد، فسمع عمر بن إبراهيم الزهري وأبا طالب محمد بن محمد بن غيلان وأبا القاسم الأزهري وعبد العزيز بن علي الأزجي ومحمد بن علي الصوري الحافظ، وصحبه مدة، ومحمد بن عبد الواحد بن رزمة والحسن بن محمد الخلال وخلقاً سواهم.

تفقه بالقاضي أبي الطيب الطبري والقاضي أبي عبد الله الصيمري وأبي الفضل بن عمروس المالكي. ذهب إلى الموصل فأقام بها سنة على القاضي أبي جعفر السمناني المتكلم صاحب ابن الباقلاني، فبرز في الحديث والفقه والكلام والأصول والأدب. فرجع إلى الأندلس بعد ثلاث عشرة سنة بعلم غزير، حصله مع الفقر والتقنع باليسير.

 تلاميذه

من تلاميذه : ابن عبد البر وابن حزم وأبو بكر الخطيب وعلي بن عبد الله الصقلي وأبو عبد الله الحميدي وأحمد بن علي بن غزلون وأبو علي بن سكرة الصدفي وأبو بكر الطرطوشي وابنه الزاهد أبو القاسم بن سليمان وأبو علي بن سهل السبتي وأبو بحر سفيان بن العاص ومحمد بن أبي الخير القاضي وخلق سواهم. تفقه به أئمة، واشتهر اسمه، وصنف التصانيف النفيسة.

قال القاضي عياض آجر أبو الوليد نفسه ببغداد لحراسة درب، وكان لما رجع إلى الأندلس يضرب ورق الذهب للغزل، ويعقد الوثائق قال لي أصحابه: كان يخرج إلينا للإقراء وفي يده أثر المطرقة، إلى أن فشا علمه، وهيتت الدنيا به، وعظم جاهه، وأجزلت صلاته، حتى توفي عن مال وافر، وكان يستعمله الأعيان في ترسلهم، ويقبل جوائزهم، ولي القضاء بمواضع من الأندلس،

 تصانيفه
 "المنتقى في الفقه"
 كتاب "المعاني في شرح الموطأ"، فجاء في عشرين مجلدا، عديم النظير.
 "الاستيفاء": كتابا كبيرا جامعا، بلغ فيه الغاية،
 "الإيماء في الفقه" خمس مجلدات، * "السراج في الخلاف" لم يتم
 "مختصر المختصر في مسائل المدونة"
 "التسديد إلى معرفة التوحيد"
 "الإشارة في أصول الفقه"
 "إحكام الفصول في أحكام الأصول"
 "الحدود"
 " شرح المنهاج"
 "سنن الصالحين وسنن العابدين"
 "سبل المهتدين"
 "فرق الفقهاء"
 كتاب في اختلاف الموطآت
 كتاب في الجرح والتعديل،
 كتاب "التفسير" لم يتمه،
 "سنن المنهاج وترتيب الحجاج ".

  قالوا عنه
 قال الأمير أبو نصر: أما الباجي ذو الوزارتين ففقيه متكلم، أديب شاعر، سمع بالعراق، ودرس الكلام، وصنف إلى أن قال: وكان جليلا رفيع القدر والخطر، قبره بالمرية.
 وأما الحافظ ابن عساكر، فذكر أن أبا الوليد قال: كان أبي من باجة القيروان، تاجرا يختلف إلى الأندلس.

  وفاته

مات أبو الوليد بالمرية في التاسع عشر من رجب سنة 474 هـ.

----------


## محرز الباجي

ومتى تتلمذ أبو عمر إبن عبد البر وإبن حزم على أبي الوليد الباجي وهما أكبر منه سنا وأعلى كعبا وأسبق منه طلبا ولم يرجع أبو الوليد من رحلته إلى الأندلس إلا بعد إستواء سوق هذين العلمين في العلم وطيران إمامتهما في الآفاق

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

أحسن الله إليك أخى الحبيب محرز الباجى أتيت على ما كنت سأنبه عليه ..... وللعلم وقع بين ابن حزم وبين الباجى من المناظرات والحوارات ما دون فى مجلدات ..... ولكن للأسف فقد الكثير مما كتب وجل المناظرات كانت تدور حول أمور أصولية كحجية القياس والعلل وما شابه ذلك .... وبين أمور عقدية تخص الأشعرية .... وقد بينا ذلك فى دراساتنا عن ابن حزم رحمه الله

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

ليت احد يفيدنا عن جهود الباجي في جمع كلمة اهل الاندلس ونصيحة الملوك الطوائف

----------


## بحليل محمد

من ذلك ما ذكره الأستاذ قاسم الشيباني في مقال له قائلا :
استمر هذا الوضع سنين حتى دخل الأندلس أحد العلماء العاملين الربانيين الناصحين وهو الباجي - رحمه الله - فرأى هذا التفرق والتشرذم فجعل أعظم أهدافه أن يسعى في توحيد دويلات الطوائف وبدأ برحلاته الشهيرة في تاريخ الأندلس بين دويلاتها لتوحيد ملوكهم وجمع كلمتهم فكانوا يظهرون له الموافقة والتأييد لكن دون أي تحرك فعلي صادق وبقي الباجي كذلك ثلاثين سنة يحاول جاهداً توحيد كلمة ملوك الطوائف لكن دون جدوى حتى كان الحدث الذي هز المسلمين في الأندلس وكان كارثة فظيعة تلك هي احتلال مدينة بربشتر من قبل أحد ملوك النصارى ذلك فرلند في جيش من النورمان والفرنسيين وكان عدد جيشهم يقارب الأربعين ألف مقاتل فحاصروا بربشتر قرابة أربعين يوماً وكان ذلك عام 456هـ فدخلوها عنوةً وقتلوا ما يقارب المائة ألف وانتهكوا الأعراض فكانوا ينتهكون عرض المسلمة أمام زوجها أو وليها، وسبوا قرابة خمسة آلاف فتاة من أجمل فتيات المسلمين وأرسلوهن هدية كسبايا لملك القسطنطينية.
جرى ذلك رغم استنجادات أهل بربشتر بملوك دويلات الطوائف ولم يتحرك أحد، يذكرنا هذا بما جرى للمسلمين في البوسنة، لم يصبر العلماء لما سقطت بربشتر ولما حدث ما حدث تحرك العلماء وجمعوا الناس للجهاد وكان من هؤلاء العلماء ابن حزم وابن عبد البر وابن رشد في جيش من المسلمين متطوعين بلغوا خمسة آلاف مجاهد فاستطاعوا أن يهزموا حامية النصارى في بربشتر ولم يقتل منهم إلا خمسين مجاهداً بينما قتل من النورمان النصارى ألف وخمسمائة وتحررت بربشتر وعادت إلى المسلمين مما دل على أن المسلمين ليسوا ضعفاء وأنهم إذا رجعوا للجهاد وابتعدوا عن الإخلاد إلى الأرض والدعة فإنهم هم الأعز وغيرهم الأذل.
لكن الأمر بشكل عام كان كما هو عليه تفرق وتشرذم. حتى إن الفونسو ملك النصارى زاد في إذلال المسلمين فبلغ به الحال أن أرسل إلى ملك إشبيلية المعتمد بن عباد يطالبه باثنتين أن يدفع الجزية وكانت الثانية في منتهى الإذلال للمسلمين وذلك أنه طلب من المعتمد أن يسمح لزوجته أن تلد في جامع قرطبة مما أغضب المعتمد بن عباد وجعله يقتل وفد الفونسو عندها حاصره الفونسو حصاراً شديداً وأرسل له رسالةً في منتهى الغطرسة والتكبر يقول فيها أرسل إلي مروحةً أروح بها عن نفسي فكتب إليه المعتمد رسالةً جعلته يرجع ويترك الحصار إذ قال له: (والله لئن لم ترجع لأروحن لك بمروحةٍ من المرابطين تروح بها نفسك) ثم قال: (والله لئن أرعى الجمال أحب إلي من أن أرعى الخنازير). عندها رجع الفونسو وحاصر طليطلة أهم مدن المسلمين في العالم محاولاً فتحها.
وأخذت الأحداث تتسارع والباجي - رحمه الله – يرقب الأحداث بقلق وكان ذلك قبيل وفاته عام 474هـ فجمع العلماء وطلب منهم أن يعبروا البحر إلى المغرب حيث دولة المرابطين الدولة الإسلامية القوية دولة العلم والجهاد ليستنجدو بأمير المجاهدين فيها يوسف بن تاشفين - رحمه الله - وكان آنذاك قد بلغ من العمر ثمانين سنة ومع ذلك لم ينزل عن صهوة جواده يجاهد في سبيل الله فاتجه الوفد إلى حاكم دويلة بطليوس وكان أفضل الموجودين فأيدهم وساعدهم بتموينهم في هذه الرحلة فانطلقت الرحلة وعبرت البحر حتى قدمو على دولة المرابطين وقابلو أميرها يوسف بن تاشفين - رحمه الله -....

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ بحليل محمد جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك

----------


## صهيب الأسلمي

ترجمة رائعة، جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو براء الخراشي

الأخوة الأعزاء..
لقد نقل الباجي في كتابه المنتقى عن الشيخ أبو محمد ، والقاضي أبو محمد..
فنجده يقول: قال الشيخ أبو محمد في نوادره....الخ
ويقول: قال القاضي أبو محمد ..... الخ
فهل لدى أحدكم معرفة بهما؟ أو يمكنه الترجمة لهما.. 
وجزاكم الله خيرا..

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> يقول: قال الشيخ أبو محمد في نوادره....الخ


أما هذا فهو الإمام أبو محمد ابن أبي زيد القيرواني صاحب "الرسالة" المشهورة في فروع الفقه المالكي والكتاب المسمى هو "النوادر والزيادات على ما في المدونة وغيرها من المهمات من مسائل مالك وأصحابه"
وأما الثــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــاني



> ويقول: قال القاضي أبو محمد ..... الخ


فهو القاضي أبو محمد عبد الوهاب بن نصر البغدادي المالكي المشهور صاحب "التلقين" و"المعونة" وغير ذلك والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أحسنتم بارك الله فيكم .

----------

